
Sony surprises with an electric concept car called the Vision-S - braythwayt
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/6/21054270/sony-vision-s-electric-concept-car-ev-announcement-ces-2020
======
lykr0n
Ok, this is cool.

I wonder what the titans of the industry- Ford, Toyota, Kia, Honda, and so on
think about this. ICE cars are complex marvels of engineering, but electric
cars are quite simple compared to them. You slap a set of electric motors to a
body and add a battery and some furnishings. Most complex system is the ECU
and driving systems, which are all electronic and software.

Makes me wonder if we'll see a Samsung car (considering Samsung makes Fighter
Jets, Tanks, and other heavy industry products)

~~~
arthuryip
Samsung made cars before, but sold the company to Renault:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_Samsung_Motors](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_Samsung_Motors)

------
tibbydudeza
New players that have never built an ICE car before can now enter the market
and consumers would not be too bothered with it.

Outsource basic car engineering platform to another supplier like Lotus
(Tesla) , electric drivetrain from somebody like Ricardo and then get it
actually build by contract manufacturer like Valmet and you just do the
overall design without needing to build a Gigafactory.

I wonder if Apple will reconsider restarting Project Titan ???.

------
scarlac
Keep in mind this is a concept car. Most companies never do anything with
their concepts, and if they do it never looks anything like what they showed.
Recently Dyson sadly announced they gave up on their EV attempts.

However, I hope I'll be wrong. There is room for more players in the EV
market.

